# my pig nose turtle



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

my lil piggy


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

That' awesome. I bet that cost you a few bucks, huh?


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

short change.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

How did you get it through customs? And it is a chinese softshell?


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

its a PIGNOSE TURTLE.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Always wanted these guys 2 bad my tanks acrylic


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh but the first question remains HOW did you get past customs?!?!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

awww, ive always wanted one. how did u get it past customs? thats an aka fly river turtle right?


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

u apply for permit from exporting country, so simple.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Turtle power


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I. WISH.

Very cool turtle you have there!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Haha that thing makes me laugh.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice! What else you keeping with him?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yo that things awesome..how much it cost u ?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NiCe lil turtle..it's cool looking


----------

